# Good HLA Snowing videos



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

For anyone looking for info about HLA SnowWing. 

The HLA website is a bit vague about the control systems. From what I gather they come with a very basic switch setup which can be installed to suit the machine and customers pref. based on what controls the machine may already have. It may be a bit different for other machines and customers may find better ways of doing it but the videos give you the general idea.

If you search you-tube for "J-Rock Inc." he's got a nice series of videos showing SnowWings on a loader and a skidsteer. He shows the controls in each and then some action shots.

I found it answered alot of questions I had about these cool attachments.

Cheers.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

They have changed them now. For the tractors at least. And not for the better. Maybe Cedar Grounds will put up a picture of the new set up. If you ask him nicely.


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

Are you referring to the flip up style box ends or some change in the control system?

Cedar Grounds? .... pretty please?


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

Grassman09;1251394 said:


> They have changed them now. For the tractors at least. And not for the better. Maybe Cedar Grounds will put up a picture of the new set up. If you ask him nicely.


how so? i thought there were 2 ways either you have loader controls or its all done by the remotes. do they have another way?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

They have switched to electric valves on the blade. They only run one or two hydro lines out to the blade and then a 6way round power cord. It's clean and great if you want to take the blade off allot. You have a rocker switch in the cab that you need to switch back and forth for the wings. 

Not as simple as pulling the levers and the wings fold open for maximum width. I have not used it but when I looked at the set up, it sure looks slow and a PIA.


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

I think in the videos from J-rock they moving quite slow due to the fact he's got the machines at idle while he's filming.

I agree that the control setup could use some refining though. A control box with memory functions would be best. Just hit a button for each use u want.

1. Box
2. Scoop
3. Straight
4. Quick Wing Right
5. Quick Wing Left
6. Backdrag Box.

Still if you take the time to setup your switches ergonomically you could do it quickly and easily one handed with a joystick.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

TheRealBuzz;1252069 said:


> Still if you take the time to setup your switches ergonomically you could do it quickly and easily one handed with a joystick.


I have looked at these and wondered the same thing? Cool blades though, and they appear well built.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can adjust the flow on the blade. The silver lil wheels. Turn those to adjust the flow. Mine will move super fast at idle or full speed. I imagine if it was that easy they would have come out with something already.


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

Western has a memory function control on their V blades. It's essentially the same functions. Positional awareness is the biggest problem due to the give in the hydraulics but that is also a problem with the V plows. They get out of sync sometimes and you have to go full V or full scoop to get them back in sync.
Could easily be adapted to this kind of blade.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Grassman09;1252035 said:


> They have switched to electric valves on the blade. They only run one or two hydro lines out to the blade and then a 6way round power cord. It's clean and great if you want to take the blade off allot. You have a rocker switch in the cab that you need to switch back and forth for the wings.
> 
> Not as simple as pulling the levers and the wings fold open for maximum width. I have not used it but when I looked at the set up, it sure looks slow and a PIA.


Stephan was given false information you can buy the blades setup the old way or any other way you want. I was talking to them today.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JD Dave;1252384 said:


> Stephan was given false information you can buy the blades setup the old way or any other way you want. I was talking to them today.


Thats good news. Don't know why anyone would want that set up. Whats the advantage you know?


----------



## bubba11 (Dec 28, 2009)

Grassman09;1252476 said:


> Thats good news. Don't know why anyone would want that set up. Whats the advantage you know?


we just put one on our wheel loader, it only has one aux hydraulic function so the optional solinoid valves were our only option other than adding a 4th and 5th valve (about 5k each) the valves are really easy to wire and plumb and it works good after you get the hang of it. so the advantages are price and simple install


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

JD Dave;1252384 said:


> Stephan was given false information you can buy the blades setup the old way or any other way you want. I was talking to them today.


So tell me Dave... I'm looking at a JD 5525 91hp. I wanna put a HLI on it. I'm looking at the 4200 series 9' for road travel. Sound right?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ff610;1253580 said:


> So tell me Dave... I'm looking at a JD 5525 91hp. I wanna put a HLI on it. I'm looking at the 4200 series 9' for road travel. Sound right?


I think the 9ft will be plenty for it.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

bubba11;1252723 said:


> we just put one on our wheel loader, it only has one aux hydraulic function so the optional solinoid valves were our only option other than adding a 4th and 5th valve (about 5k each) the valves are really easy to wire and plumb and it works good after you get the hang of it. so the advantages are price and simple install


Oh ok. I don't know why they did that to his tractor then.


----------



## bubba11 (Dec 28, 2009)

Grassman09;1254188 said:


> Oh ok. I don't know why they did that to his tractor then.


I agree. On a wheel loader I can understand but I don't understand why you would do that on a tractor unless you were running something else off of the hydraulics


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bubba11;1254340 said:


> I agree. On a wheel loader I can understand but I don't understand why you would do that on a tractor unless you were running something else off of the hydraulics


It's back to price. Most mid size tractors only come with 2 hydro valves standard so adding a loader valve is close to 2k with labour. Also if you want to run a snowblower or such on the back your into more valves. The Machinability V plow I bought has the same valve as Horst but it comes with a Joystick and you can run it just like your pickup. I think that is a better idea then Horsts.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JD Dave;1254351 said:


> It's back to price. Most mid size tractors only come with 2 hydro valves standard so adding a loader valve is close to 2k with labour. Also if you want to run a snowblower or such on the back your into more valves. The Machinability V plow I bought has the same valve as Horst but it comes with a Joystick and you can run it just like your pickup. I think that is a better idea then Horsts.


So what moves more snow a Horst or a Machineability V?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

grassman09;1254625 said:


> so what moves more snow a horst or a machineability v?


^^^^^bump^^^^^


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Greenmtboy;1257659 said:


> ^^^^^bump^^^^^


I havn't got the 14ft V mounted yet. I'll let you know next year.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I may have some vids of a 14ft Machinability moving snow. Gotta check camera in the office.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)




----------

